# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014



## elbbutt (4. Mai 2014)

Was geht bei euch so auf Mefo ?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

...ein wenig geht immer,hatte das lange WE noch einmal genutzt !!!! Jetzt beende ich erst einmal die erste Saisonhälfte ...und widme mich dem Zander.












TL


----------



## Stichling63 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Digges Petri Heil, dolle Fische. :m

Wo warste denn, auffe Insel ???


----------



## venni-kisdorf (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Hallo Boardis, 

ich werde morgen nachmittag mit der Fliege Kiel unsicher machen und hoffen das in den Abendstunden eine schöne Mefo anbeißt, ist noch jemand in kiel unterwegs ? Ich werde mir die gegen um Bülk-Leuchtturm ansehen und sehr warscheinlich auch dort fischen. 

Gruß und Petri den Fängern

Ich werde berichten 

:vik:


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Ich bin in 7 Tagen auf Rügen unterwegs und werde in den Abendstunden immer mal wieder an den Strand bei Glowe gehen, geht noch was auf Rügen? Sind die Leoparden schon da? 
Hat jemand heiße Tipps für die Fusselpeitsche und die Abendstunden? 
An die Blinke kommt üblicherweise was schwarzes ran, jemand auch da heiße Tipps?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Digges Petri Heil, dolle Fische. :m
> 
> Wo warste denn, auffe Insel ???




jo...war auf der Insel.....


----------



## HAVSEI (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Hallo.

War gestern auf dem Darss von 16:00 - 18:30 Uhr, dann Spielabbruch wg. Starkregen.
Keine Kontakte...nicht mal Hornis!


----------



## Norgefan`s (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Hallo Angelfreunde,


 mir ist es ebenfalls so ergangen! Montag+Dienstag von 18 bis 20 Uhr und Freitag wettertechnisch  von 16 bis 17 Uhr im Zingster-Bereich vom Strand vergebens  geangelt. Kein Fisch, obwohl im seichten Wasser Tobse und kleine Garnelen zu verzeichnen waren?  Es ist einfach wie verhext, es kann ja nur noch besser werden! Allen noch ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Icha (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Ich bin in 7 Tagen auf Rügen unterwegs und werde in den Abendstunden immer mal wieder an den Strand bei Glowe gehen, geht noch was auf Rügen? Sind die Leoparden schon da?
> Hat jemand heiße Tipps für die Fusselpeitsche und die Abendstunden?
> An die Blinke kommt üblicherweise was schwarzes ran, jemand auch da heiße Tipps?


 
Moin,
war vom 02.05. - 10.05. auf Rügen.

Glowe = Hornhecht
Dranske = Hornhecht
Usw. = Hornhecht

Überall Hornhecht.
Von Morgens 06.00 bis 21.00 Uhr Hornhecht #q

Hab keine Meerforelle gesehn, auch ne Menge Angler gesprochen, keine Forellen...

Wetter war auch hart be****** fast die ganze Woche NW-W bei 4 bis 5...

Tip: Nardewitz und Bisdamitz, nette Ecken, auf jeden Forellen-Grund...aber HONRHECHTE |evil:


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*



Icha schrieb:


> Moin,
> war vom 02.05. - 10.05. auf Rügen.
> 
> Glowe = Hornhecht
> ...



Ganz genau so gings mir in Boltenhagen - ok hatte 2 Nachläufer, aber bei dem Regen erst gesehen als sie beim Blinker rausholen abgedreht sind |gr:
Jetzt ist die Küste wieder 1000km weg....

Gruss und TL
Hauke


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

So, zurück von Rügen... Nur Alulatten :-(


----------



## Fischnix (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Ich kann das so bestaetigen! War heute auf Fehmarn unterwegs und 4 Hornis haben den Heimweg in Richtung Hansestadt mit angetreten. Schon nervig die Jungs |uhoh:
Von Meerforellen leider keine Spur ...


----------



## Waveman (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Gestern Abend als die Alu Latten im Bett waren, hat mein Kumpel noch ne kleine Silberne (released) bekommen. Ich hatte auch noch eine am Band - long Line released ...#q Tatort war Fehmarn, Flügge.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Ab wann wird es denn wieder weniger mit den Alulatten? Die Ankunft habe ich immer mit der Rapsblüte in Verbindung gebracht. Aber die Abfahrt?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

die nerven noch bis in den oktober/november...sind dann aber fast nur noch winzlinge von 30-40cm...(aber lange nicht mehr so viele wie jetzt)


----------



## lax0341 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Was denkt ihr , ab wann sich wieder ein Versuch auf Mefo's lohnt ?


----------



## Waveman (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Ab 21.00 Uhr ... In der Dunkelheit kann man das immer versuchen.


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*



lax0341 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr , ab wann sich wieder ein Versuch auf Mefo's lohnt ?



in der Dämmerung sollte das noch klappen! früher morgen, später Abend, übern Sommer wird es dann schwieriger, aber auch nicht unmöglich... ab 15.09.-14.12. ist ja dann in MV Schonzeit, ab 15.12. darf wieder angegriffen werden #h


----------



## RonsWorld (20. Mai 2014)

Dachte immer Forellen sind primär Sichträuber?!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Dachte immer Forellen sind primär Sichträuber?!



Nicht alle Lebewesen sehen nachts so schlecht, wie der Mensch  Die Fische haben ja noch Nasen, Ohren und Seitenlinie als Hilfe. Bei Dreckbrühe finden sie schließlich auch Futter.
Werde es nächste Woche mal wieder probieren #6


Gruß


----------



## Dorsch78 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2014*

Gestern Abend 22:30 Uhr westlich von Rostock eine schöne 53er zwischen den Dorschen vom Strand aus erwischt :q


----------

